# Juice for MTL (Mouth to Lung)



## Silver

What juice do you vape for MTL?
(Also what strength and PG/VG ratio)

For me its *mostly tobaccoes on 18mg 50/50 PG/VG (normal nic, not salts)*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Twisp #1 choice @24mg cue
18mg and 12mg for tanks.
Pure range no pg.
Diy 12-24mg vg max 
and once in a blue moon store bought at the same percentages ie.hats and liqua etc.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Twisp #1 choice @24mg cue
> 18mg and 12mg for tanks.
> Pure range no pg.
> Diy 12-24mg vg max
> and once in a blue moon store bought at the same percentages ie.hats and liqua etc.



I hear you @Resistance
Been a while since i vaped Liqua 

Unfortunately, there aren't many vendors that cater for the MTL crowd.
Most of their juices are 3mg and sometimes 6mg.
You get the odd 12mg tobacco here and there.

Ok now I see lots of nic salt juices at higher mg - but I have tried them once or twice and the throat hit is too low. So I prefer higher strength normal nic juices for MTL.

Thankfully you do get some local vendors that offer their juices in any strength.
Ones that come to mind are Vapour Mountain and All Day Vapes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chanelr

Nomadic Elixirs launched 2 of their flavours in MTL and Salts (9MG, 12MG & 18MG Freebase nicotine).

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

@Silver here on the Cape of Good Vape. I mean Hope Mtl freebase is still widely available.@least in the main areas. We have spar that stocks those brands Liqua and Hats And Twisp is all over. Then there's Vape Africa also at spar and a few other stores that stock Mtl juices. As and also E-scence available at OK supermarkets and seven eleven's.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

My choice for MTL juice is Twisp Cubano ,18mg nic ,50/50 PG/VG, I love this juice and I never get tired of it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Also like a strong tobacco or fruity menthol. Been vaping all 3mg juices since 1st Jan. Funny thing, this morning while mixing I get two old mixes in cupboard and tested them since they steeped now for more than a month, 6mg and eish, headrush like your first ciggie. Two months ago I could only get headrush from 12mg nic. Funny how quickly your body can get used to less nic

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Fruity menthols exclusively!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I hear you @Resistance
> Been a while since i vaped Liqua
> 
> Unfortunately, there aren't many vendors that cater for the MTL crowd.
> Most of their juices are 3mg and sometimes 6mg.
> You get the odd 12mg tobacco here and there.
> 
> Ok now I see lots of nic salt juices at higher mg - but I have tried them once or twice and the throat hit is too low. So I prefer higher strength normal nic juices for MTL.
> 
> Thankfully you do get some local vendors that offer their juices in any strength.
> Ones that come to mind are Vapour Mountain and All Day Vapes.



@Silver Are your mods regulated then? Because as far as I know one shouldn't vape high nic at higher than about 10W?


----------



## Room Fogger

Might come as a shock to some but even on MTL I use 2 mg nic diy juices, or 3 mg if bought. I have a 6 mg tobacco, but eish, I hit a Silver after a few drags. So that is going to last a looooong time. Mostly using it in the pipe as you tend to puff two, inhale one, and then take a rest.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

I have been vaping 12mg to 18mg freebase Nic Juices between 13W and 18W in MTL devices, pretty much from the beginning in mid 2014. 99% of the time these have been tobacco juices.

I vaped Liqua's French Pipe (until they discontinued it) for a few years. I did not have a rotation.....I had a juice! That's how stuck on that I was. It was made at 70PG/30VG. When I mix my own juices now for MTL I always mix at 50/50 12mg.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Are your mods regulated then? Because as far as I know one shouldn't vape high nic at higher than about 10W?



Most of my MTL vaping takes place on the following:
Reo/RM2 - mech - its about a 0.5 ohm coil, so about 30W. But its a parallel coil, so each coil is getting about 15Watts
Evod on istick - regulated - at about 6 watts - high 1.8 ohm stock coil
Rose MTL on VTC Mini - regulated - at about 18 Watts - on a 0.7 ohm coil

I think the 10 Watt maximum you are referring to is more for high nic salts liquids at like 30mg and up

My juices are all normal nic. And range from about 12mg to 18mg for MTL

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> Most of my MTL vaping takes place on the following:
> Reo/RM2 - mech - its about a 0.5 ohm coil, so about 30W. But its a parallel coil, so each coil is getting about 15Watts
> Evod on istick - regulated - at about 6 watts - high 1.8 ohm stock coil
> Rose MTL on VTC Mini - regulated - at about 18 Watts
> 
> I think the 10 Watt maximum you are referring to is more for high nic salts liquids at like 30mg and up
> 
> My juices are all normal nic. And range from about 12mg to 18mg for MTL



Funny thing, I claim to be vaping at low watts. My latest build is about 1.4ohm amd Im vaping at 13watts.
But last night Im playing around on the Rsq and see the bypass feature, which I geuss is like a mech mod. So I putt it on bypass on the sam build and then it show its running on 9watts. So if the board is right, Im actually vaping higher watts than I would n a mech mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Most of my MTL vaping takes place on the following:
> Reo/RM2 - mech - its about a 0.5 ohm coil, so about 30W. But its a parallel coil, so each coil is getting about 15Watts
> Evod on istick - regulated - at about 6 watts - high 1.8 ohm stock coil
> Rose MTL on VTC Mini - regulated - at about 18 Watts
> 
> I think the 10 Watt maximum you are referring to is more for high nic salts liquids at like 30mg and up
> 
> My juices are all normal nic. And range from about 12mg to 18mg for MTL



@Silver Thanks for the info! I thought that the "not sub-ohm, only at 10W" applied to *all* high nic. What ohm coil are you using on the VTC Mini?


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Thanks for the info! I thought that the "not sub-ohm, only at 10W" applied to *all* high nic. What ohm coil are you using on the VTC Mini?



I am using the coils that were supplied with the Rose MTL tank
They are about 0.7 ohms. 
will edit my post above

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Funny thing, I claim to be vaping at low watts. My latest build is about 1.4ohm amd Im vaping at 13watts.
> But last night Im playing around on the Rsq and see the bypass feature, which I geuss is like a mech mod. So I putt it on bypass on the sam build and then it show its running on 9watts. So if the board is right, Im actually vaping higher watts than I would n a mech mod



Ya, on a mech mod at 1.4 ohms, your power would be about
12.5 watts at 4.2 V down to about 10 Watts at 3.7 V (as the battery runs down) - ohms law P = V squared / R
In reality its probably a bit lower than that from voltage drops and inefficiencies etc.

So when you put it on bypass mode, it should have felt like it was a bit weaker. (9W vs your usual 13W)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> Ya, on a mech mod at 1.4 ohms, your power would be about
> 12.5 watts at 4.2 V down to about 10 Watts at 3.7 V (as the battery runs down) - ohms law P = V squared / R
> In reality its probably a bit lower than that from voltage drops and inefficiencies etc.
> 
> So when you put it on bypass mode, it should have felt like it was a bit weaker. (9W vs your usual 13W)


Oooh ok, see I know nothing. When I did it last night the battery was close to emty, just did it now again with fairly fresh battery and it shows 11.5watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oooh ok, see I know nothing. When I did it last night the battery was close to emty, just did it now again with fairly fresh battery and it shows 11.5watts



Nice that it shows you the wattage in bypass mode
I havent experimented much with bypass mode in my regulated mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so the people that buy or mix juice at 50/50. What will be the reason for that, better flavour? Better delivery of nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so the people that buy or mix juice at 50/50. What will be the reason for that, better flavour? Better delivery of nic?



More PG in the mix usually implies it carries the flavour a bit better
At the cost of less clouds

Some of the MTL devices like my Evod with its stock commercial coils also struggles with higher VG juice.

I also find that higher PG in the mix enhances the throat hit a bit more. And for MTL i like a strong throat hit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Good morning @Silver why don’t you give Blackout a try made by Sickboy 77 i know he does a mtl not sure how many mg but do know the juice is lovely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Good morning @Silver why don’t you give Blackout a try made by Sickboy 77 i know he does a mtl not sure how many mg but do know the juice is lovely



Thanks @Yuvir Punwasi , never tried that in MTL mode
I do the majority of my MTL though with the tobaccoes -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tobaccos at 18 mg. All others at 12 mg. 24 mg tobacco for those long flights. All juices at 60VG/40PG. All normal nicotine.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Larry

Mainly do fruity ice's or candies between 5 and 6mg 50:50

A few tobacco juices really get me going but they need to be rewicked so often that I rarely vape tobacco due to the extra attention required

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Larry said:


> Mainly do fruity ice's or candies between 5 and 6mg 50:50
> 
> A few tobacco juices really get me going but they need to be rewicked so often that I rarely vape tobacco due to the extra attention required



I hear you on the tobaccoes needing frequent rewicks - however only some
I am getting though about 20-30ml of Havana Nightz in the Rose MTL before needing a rewick. Flavour still rocks throughout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry

Silver said:


> I hear you on the tobaccoes needing frequent rewicks - however only some
> I am getting though about 20-30ml of Havana Nightz in the Rose MTL before needing a rewick. Flavour still rocks throughout.



And here I thought I might have been doing something wrong lol I would probably go through about 15-25ml aswell. These 3 juices being culprits: Cardinal, Abuela, Holy Nilla Rillo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Larry said:


> And here I thought I might have been doing something wrong lol I would probably go through about 15-25ml aswell. These 3 juices being culprits: Cardinal, Abuela, Holy Nilla Rillo


All great juices and as an avid tobacco fan, I don't enjoy any of these as MTL vapes. I only vape these in an RDA at 3mg, I appreciate the complex flavour like this, I find flavour lacks in an MTL with these recipes. I can't comment on whether they gunk up the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

25mg Havana Nights in the morning with Nescafe Gold in the Dvarw MTL
25mg SNLV18 Ice in the evenings while keeping the TV company in the Berserker Mini 1.5

Both juices are 50/50 PG/VG with 25mg free-base nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry

GSM500 said:


> All great juices and as an avid tobacco fan, I don't enjoy any of these as MTL vapes. I only vape these in an RDA at 3mg, I appreciate the complex flavour like this, I find flavour lacks in an MTL with these recipes. I can't comment on whether they gunk up the coil.



I fully agree with this. Due to the fact that they are all mixed @ 6mg they have not been getting much vape time. I intend to mix them down to 3mg but just haven't gotten to it yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crazyj

Silver said:


> I hear you on the tobaccoes needing frequent rewicks - however only some
> I am getting though about 20-30ml of Havana Nightz in the Rose MTL before needing a rewick. Flavour still rocks throughout.


Hi Silver 
Wanna ask you about the Havana Nightz that you use for mtl.is it the mtl specific or are you using the normal 70/30 and making changes to this to suite your needs? 
TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Crazyj said:


> Hi Silver
> Wanna ask you about the Havana Nightz that you use for mtl.is it the mtl specific or are you using the normal 70/30 and making changes to this to suite your needs?
> TIA



I am using the normal one @Crazyj 
I just add a bit of PG Nic and some menthol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Amir said:


> 25mg Havana Nights in the morning with Nescafe Gold in the Dvarw MTL
> 25mg SNLV18 Ice in the evenings while keeping the TV company in the Berserker Mini 1.5
> 
> Both juices are 50/50 PG/VG with 25mg free-base nic


Im assuming these are the commercial 12mg that you bump up bud? Kindly share your steep time thereafter and calc sheet that you perhaps used? Tried bumping a juice or two, spoilt them and strength wasn't on par with target!


----------



## Amir

Ruwaid said:


> Im assuming these are the commercial 12mg that you bump up bud? Kindly share your steep time thereafter and calc sheet that you perhaps used? Tried bumping a juice or two, spoilt them and strength wasn't on par with target!



It's actually a custom order directly from @Naeemhoosen via @wazarmoto from JJ's Emporium

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ruwaid said:


> Im assuming these are the commercial 12mg that you bump up bud? Kindly share your steep time thereafter and calc sheet that you perhaps used? Tried bumping a juice or two, spoilt them and strength wasn't on par with target!


Best to use 100 mg nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crazyj

Silver said:


> I am using the normal one @Crazyj
> I just add a bit of PG Nic and some menthol


@Silver thank you sir for the info.much appreciated. I have some 48mg gold nic.

And a shout out to group member @Ruwaid for my siren 2 24mm.loving this tank so much I might go full mtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Crazyj said:


> @Silver thank you sir for the info.much appreciated. I have some 48mg gold nic.
> 
> And a shout out to group member @Ruwaid for my siren 2 24mm.loving this tank so much I might go full mtl


Hey bud!! Thank you. Really glad you like it and hoping your nic salts are working like a bomb in the siren!!


----------



## Crazyj

Ruwaid said:


> Hey bud!! Thank you. Really glad you like it and hoping your nic salts are working like a bomb in the siren!!


@Ruwaid yeah man its amazing with the salts.but I got a vandyvape simple ex to use the salts.I over vape the salts in the siren because the flavour is so good.so will be using freebase high nic in the siren now


Ruwaid said:


> Hey bud!! Thank you. Really glad you like it and hoping your nic salts are working like a bomb in the siren!!


----------



## Ruwaid

@Crazyj lol same issue I had with salts...I used to over vape them and when I thought about how much nic it amounted to


----------

